# 15/16 Zuzupopo Catalogs



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I figured instead of the link getting buried in the other preview discussions I would start a new thread and put the link up for next years catalogs. More will be added as time goes on. 

zuzupopo / Catalogues


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

So it's going to be even harder to select the Ride bindings which are right for you


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like Nitro and Smokin added theirs.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Must.. have.. now pilots... black/white please.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Black & white NOW Pilots *drooling*


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the link RB


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## SmokeSignals (Jan 24, 2015)

Can't wait to ride the Signal Pro Series: Cody, with the park profile and carbon X.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

All you arbor lovers can now get your board stats. Wow, they are all beautiful.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Lib tech, roxy and gnu are up. Yew!


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Lib catalog is pretty logically laid out and lets people kinda understand where each board falls in their line. Unfortunately it's very incomplete and tells you nothing about the boards themselves! Sad to see a couple of my favourite boards almost hidden entirely in there, and then further that they don't even get new artwork for next year!


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

I NEED that fish


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

destroy said:


> Lib catalog is pretty logically laid out and lets people kinda understand where each board falls in their line. Unfortunately it's very incomplete and tells you nothing about the boards themselves! Sad to see a couple of my favourite boards almost hidden entirely in there, and then further that they don't even get new artwork for next year!


I agree with you completely, super vague.



ComaShell said:


> I NEED that fish


Me too


----------



## xnodesirex (Mar 23, 2013)

Lib is getting confusing quickly. This year I was kind of overwhelmed with all the different boards - Goldmember, HP, HP+, HP+++++++, all from the same effing line and different price points.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Theyre playing the "how many ways can we sell one board" game. The TRS has a following, make 4. Rice is one of the few pros who sells promodels, and sells a lot. Make 4... 5? Skunk has a following, make 2. .. see?


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

ISSUU - K2 Snowboard 15/16 by Sportive NZ


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

ComaShell said:


> ISSUU - K2 Snowboard 15/16 by Sportive NZ


Think I may pick up a Joydriver next year.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Carve Air looks amazeballs


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

xnodesirex said:


> Lib is getting confusing quickly. This year I was kind of overwhelmed with all the different boards - Goldmember, HP, HP+, HP+++++++, all from the same effing line and different price points.



Eh, I didn't think it was that confusing. The way that thing was laid out made a lot of sense. It was literally a chart that was organized from least to most aggressive profile wise, and then the models that come in different versions were all laid out in a column from ascending in price and construction tech.



Nivek said:


> Theyre playing the "how many ways can we sell one board" game. The TRS has a following, make 4. Rice is one of the few pros who sells promodels, and sells a lot. Make 4... 5? Skunk has a following, make 2. .. see?



I dunno about _that_. It's easy to look at it that way but it doesn't really cost them anything extra to make a board in multiple different construction levels, and it only makes better options for buyers. The fact that they're the more popular boards makes it all the better that there's multiple price points for people to pick from. Some people will jones for the higher end versions that may or may not be worth the extra ante in cost, but that's for the consumer to decide. It certainly isn't dirt cheap to build boards the way they do with the features and R&D that they've done.

Really, the only thing that bothered me about the catalog was that it was vague like I said. A write up and description, the usual answer to "What does X board ride like and who is it aimed at?" is what you would expect, especially with several new boards in the lineup, but they went needlessly minimalistic it seems. Guess I'll wait and see what ones I'll demo and then not buy since I already have so many and no money...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ComaShell said:


> Carve Air looks amazeballs


That's cause it is.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> That's cause it is.


Who makes this board?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

K2........?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes boards look great again but yet again they seem to have decided to cap out size options to 158 on most of the boards I'd like to ride. C'mon guys how about a 160, 161, 162 normal width on the likes of the standard and the greats. My greats from 2011/12 is 160 why no bigger sizes anymore? 3rd year running they are catering mainly to midgets. :hairy:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Yes boards look great again but yet again they seem to have decided to cap out size options to 158 on most of the boards I'd like to ride. C'mon guys how about a 160, 161, 162 normal width on the likes of the standard and the greats. My greats from 2011/12 is 160 why no bigger sizes anymore? 3rd year running they are catering mainly to midgets. :hairy:


I noticed that too as I start at 160 for anything I'm getting. Pretty lame. :finger1:


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw a fall 2015 Nike goggle catalog???

Does that mean they aren't dropping out of snowbaoridng and are gonna make boots for next season again too???


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Yes boards look great again but yet again they seem to have decided to cap out size options to 158 on most of the boards I'd like to ride. C'mon guys how about a 160, 161, 162 normal width on the likes of the standard and the greats. My greats from 2011/12 is 160 why no bigger sizes anymore? 3rd year running they are catering mainly to midgets. :hairy:


There can only be one reason and its not because they're picking on you. My PYL is 161 so we're in the he same boat. Just saying.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah I know the PYL comes in 161 but that's not one that interests me and as their big mountain board you'd expect that anyway. I'm talking about most of the others and in particular the greats, typo, standard etc. they used to have a full range of sizes when they first started out but last 3 years they have literally shrunk the options. Not too stoked about that.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

My point was that they obviously weren't selling enough of those boards in those sizes to make it financially viable. I really want yoga pant flavoured ice cream - Jerry Garcia won't even respond to my emails.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Obviously.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> I noticed that too as I start at 160 for anything I'm getting. Pretty lame. :finger1:


Capita got the SuperMacho for big boys this upcoming year. Essentially a cross between a NAS and BSOD, biggest size is a 169.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> My point was that they obviously weren't selling enough of those boards in those sizes to make it financially viable. I really want yoga pant flavoured ice cream - Jerry Garcia won't even respond to my emails.


So you're comparing boards above 158cm more or less equivalent to yoga pant flavoured ice cream and Jerry Garcia answering your emails?

Or are you saying somebody wanting a board above 158cm is being unreasonably picky?

Either way... you make no sense. :hairy:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

F1EA said:


> So you're comparing boards above 158cm more or less equivalent to yoga pant flavoured ice cream and Jerry Garcia answering your emails?
> 
> Or are you saying somebody wanting a board above 158cm is being unreasonably picky?
> 
> Either way... you make no sense. :hairy:


Yes. In that the demand isn't great enough for either of those particular products to be viable.

No. Most of my boards are bigger than 158.

I made a joke.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> I made a joke.


Ah. Now it makes sense.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

ek9max said:


> I saw a fall 2015 Nike goggle catalog???
> 
> Does that mean they aren't dropping out of snowbaoridng and are gonna make boots for next season again too???


they're just making goggles next year. and boots for riders that are still on contract with them.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Yes. In that the demand isn't great enough for either of those particular products to be viable.
> 
> No. Most of my boards are bigger than 158.
> 
> I made a joke.


Yoga pants jerry garcia aside, which I agree would be uhm, tasty, this is where I disagree. You think their 149 and 152 size boards did/would outsell a 160? Nah, not buying it (literally! Cos I can't!!). If Yes is growing then ffs offer a decent range of sizes that will incorporate those of us over 21...just like they did when Nidecker was making them...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I ride a 52. What. Say something.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I ride a 52. What. Say something.


Something. :hairy:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I ride a 52. What. Say something.


Eh?

/10char


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> My point was that they obviously weren't selling enough of those boards in those sizes to make it financially viable.


I doubt it. They just don't want their "brand" "devalued" by larger, older men riding their boards. This is a very real marketing strategy in many industries...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

booron said:


> I doubt it. They just don't want their "brand" "devalued" by larger, older men riding their boards. This is a very real marketing strategy in many industries...


Are you calling me fat and old mother fucker? :dry:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

booron said:


> I doubt it. They just don't want their "brand" "devalued" by larger, older men riding their boards. This is a very real marketing strategy in many industries...


Fuck i hope not. DCP and JP are pushing mid 30's themselves. I had in my mind that the factory said 'you'll get this price at this quantity etc' like in many industry's.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> Fuck i hope not. DCP and JP are pushing mid 30's themselves. I had in my mind that the factory said 'you'll get this price at this quantity etc' like in many industry's.


Key word is "doubt it," DCP is pushing #165 and JP is pushing #140... 

Just appears as if they are trying to position themselves as the "Jones" of the Lobster/Technine/Stepchild, etc. demographic...

Fuck, even Bataleon makes boards for us fat asses....


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol...you can still be fit and be 200lbs...

I don't get it. They make the fkn basic in bigger sizes, which is generally regarded as their all mountain entry board, so why not their better, higher quality boards that most kids would struggle to shell out the dollars to buy?? 

They're upside down on this. Provide bigger sizes for the older more affluent demographic and reduce sizes for the cheaper boards that younger kids can buy more easily. Somebody needs to teach them the basics of marketing ffs.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

scotty100 said:


> Lol...you can still be fit and be 200lbs...
> 
> I don't get it. They make the fkn basic in bigger sizes, which is generally regarded as their all mountain entry board, so why not their better, higher quality boards that most kids would struggle to shell out the dollars to buy??
> 
> They're upside down on this. Provide bigger sizes for the older more affluent demographic and reduce sizes for the cheaper boards that younger kids can buy more easily. Somebody needs to teach them the basics of marketing ffs.


The strategy is to artificially attempt to attain an exclusive and intangible "coolness" factor. Historically effective for designer jeans, etc... 

The kids ain't struggling to shell out when the parents are footing the bill....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This has me curious as the bulk of the Yes team are big mountain freestyle dudes. Even at 170 lbs a 158 is kind of small when your hitting 100ft booters into pow... I will inquire when I can.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

booron said:


> The strategy is to artificially attempt to attain an exclusive and intangible "coolness" factor. Historically effective for designer jeans, etc...
> 
> The kids ain't struggling to shell out when the parents are footing the bill....


The problem with that strategy is that it's fashion-led and difficult to sustain. Plus all we're talking about here is 2 fkn centimetres...give the people a 160 fuh crissakes!! Dump yer kiddies 149!!


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Nivek said:


> This has me curious as the bulk of the Yes team are big mountain freestyle dudes. Even at 170 lbs a 158 is kind of small when your hitting 100ft booters into pow... I will inquire when I can.





scotty100 said:


> The problem with that strategy is that it's fashion-led and difficult to sustain.


I could be totally talking out of my ass though. Maybe in a couple years they'll blow the doors off like Capita is doing with all their wides next year??


----------

